# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Bức tranh mùa thu vàng

## dulichnt

Nếu có ai đó hỏi nơi nào đã để lại trong tôi nhiều ấn tượng nhất về mùa thu, tôi sẽ không ngần ngại trả lời rằng chính những ngày thu nước Nga đã mê hoặc tôi và cũng chính cái màu vàng đặc trưng đầy quyến rũ ấy đã cho tôi một tình yêu đặc biệt với đất nước này.


_Điện Kremlin Matxcova_
Mùa thu óng ánh vàng
Cảm nhận về mùa thu bao giờ cũng mang lại cho ta sự mát dịu và yên lành. Ai đã từng một lần đến với mùa thu nước Nga lại càng thấy man mác và mê say. Theo lịch thiên nhiên, mùa thu nước Nga thường bắt đầu từ tháng 9 và kéo dài đến tháng 11. Ngay từ những ngày cuối tháng 9, trước khi bước vào mùa đông lạnh giá, Nga khoác lên mình một màu vàng rực rỡ, ấm áp và đẹp lạ thường. Khoảnh khắc mùa thu đậm chất thơ ấy được nhiều danh họa và thi nhân gọi bằng cái tên thơ mộng là mùa thu vàng. Tự bản thân nước Nga đã đẹp, đã mang hình hài của một xứ sở thiên đường mà ở nơi đó bạn có thể tìm cho mình bất cứ điều gì để thỏa mãn đam mê khám phá hay đơn thuần chỉ là những ngày tham quan và nghỉ dưỡng. Một lần nào đó, có dịp đứng giữa lòng nước Nga và chợt bắt gặp hình ảnh những hàng cây bạch dương khẳng khiu đang chuyển sắc vàng, những trái táo chín đỏ rụng đầy trong khu vườn hay những chú sóc nâu sục sạo trong đống lá đã bắt đầu ải mục tìm thức ăn cất trữ cho mùa đông lạnh giá đang đến gần thì hãy cứ tin đi, bạn đang chạm vào cái khoảnh khắc mùa thu tuyệt đẹp đấy. Nếu yêu thích nhiếp ảnh và muốn lưu giữ lại những khoảnh khắc vàng của mùa thu nước Nga, bạn đừng ngần ngại đưa máy ảnh lên bởi dù có ở góc máy nào cảnh vật xung quanh cũng cho bạn một khung hình tuyệt mỹ với bố cục vô cùng chặt chẽ.


_Rực rỡ mùa thu nước Nga_
Mùa thu nước Nga với những hàng cây lá phong, lá thích, lá sồi và cả bạch dương vàng óng ánh mọc ngút ngàn trong những khu rừng ngoại ô, trong công viên và bên cả vệ đường. Bạn sẽ mê đắm cái hình ảnh dịu dàng và e ấp của những chiếc lá khẽ khàng buông mình và nhuộm vàng rực cả những con đường. Tất cả như một bức tranh đầy sắc màu được vẽ đầy khéo léo bởi người họa sĩ tài hoa nào đấy. Giữa một khung cảnh đậm chất thơ ấy, dường như ta chỉ có thể im lặng và ngắm nhìn bởi bất cứ một lời nói nào được thốt ra cũng đều trở nên sáo rỗng. Đến Nga vào mùa thu, khi tiết trời còn chưa lạnh, bạn mới cảm nhận được hết cái thi vị của đất trời. Từ miền Nam kéo dài đến tận phương Bắc đâu đâu cũng được bao trùm bởi một luồng không khí nhẹ nhàng và thanh thoát. Bầu trời trong xanh và cao vời vợi, tiết trời mát mẻ và trong lành sẽ cho ta chút cảm giác yên bình và thanh thản. Người Nga rất thích đến công viên ngồi trên những băng ghế gỗ và thả hồn theo những trang sách dù đó là một buổi sáng nhiều mây hay một buổi chiều xế bóng. Có một điều ít người biết và cũng chưa ai lý giải được vẻ buồn luôn phảng phất trong ánh mắt sâu thẳm của những cô gái Nga chỉ biết rằng nó đã từng làm thổn thức biết bao con tim. 


_Mùa thu ở nhà thờ Thánh Basil_
Khám phá nước Nga vĩ đại
Nước Nga chinh phục du khách không chỉ bằng nét quyến rũ của thiên nhiên mà còn vô số những kỳ quan kiến trúc khác. Bước vào cửa ngõ Matxcova, bạn sẽ choáng ngợp và sững sờ trước quần thể Quảng trường đỏ, Nhà thờ thánh Basil’s, Tháp đồng hồ Ivan, các cung điện và hệ thống các nhà ga tàu điện ngầm với lối kiến trúc tuyệt mỹ và hiện đại nhất thế giới được xem như một tác phẩm nghệ thuật độc đáo… 


_Nhà thờ thánh St Petersburg_
Tất cả những công trình kiến trúc vĩ đại ấy như một nét chấm phá hoàn hảo trước khung cảnh thiên nhiên hữu tình. Và sẽ là một thiếu sót rất lớn nếu như không nhắc đến cung điện Kremlin, được xây dựng từ năm 1475 và được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới. Ngày nay, điện Kremlin được biết đến như một “Nhà trắng” của nước Nga, nơi sinh sống và làm việc của nhiều đời tổng thống. Với vị trí địa lý độc đáo nằm trên đồi Borovitskii và soi mình suống dòng sông Matxcova, Kremlin là một trong những phần cổ nhất của thành phố và là một trong những kiến trúc lịch sử, nghệ thuật đáng tự hào của dân tộc Nga. Một lần đến với Matxcova, thủ đô nước Nga, bạn sẽ không khỏi bồi hồi xúc động khi bắt gặp tượng đài Bác Hồ, một trong những tượng đài bằng đồng thuộc loại lớn nhất nước Nga, được đặt trang trọng tại quảng trường Hồ Chí Minh. Quảng trường nằm ở vị trí rất đẹp và là điểm cắt của hai con đường lớn, đường Đmitria Ulianôpva và đường 60 năm Tháng Mười. Thật tự hào và hãnh diện biết bao khi trong suốt 20 năm qua, kể từ ngày khánh thành, tượng đài Hồ Chí Minh vẫn luôn được chính quyền Matxcova chăm sóc chu đáo. Những buổi chiều mùa thu, dạo bước trong quảng trường Hồ Chí Minh với những vườn hoa được trang hoàng rực rỡ, ta có cảm giác như đang ở một nơi nào đó trên quê hương mình, thật thân quen và gần gũi. 


_Tượng đài chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh tại Nga_
Tất cả những ai đã từng biết đến đất nước rộng lớn và xinh đẹp này cũng đều có thể khẳng định về vẻ đẹp không gì sánh nổi của mùa thu. Chút xanh trong của bầu trời điểm tô cùng màu trắng của mây, bên cạnh cái vàng rực đặc trưng của mùa thu nước Nga tất cả như một bức tranh thủy mặc nhẹ nhàng mà lôi cuốn, mỏng manh mà mãnh liệt. Cái màu vàng rực rỡ và mãnh liệt ấy sẽ còn gợi nhớ và quyến rũ biết bao du khách.

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Mùa thu ở nước Nga đẹp quá
Hjc chụp ảnh ở đây thì tuyệt

----------


## showluo

Điện Kremlin đẹp thật
Không hổ danh biểu tượng nước Nga

----------

